# Honda Ruckus Hybrid ??



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if one of these Hubs would fit into

https://www.kellycontroller.com/shop/?mod=product&cat_id=16&product_id=377











Into the front forks of a Honda Ruckus?? 

http://powersports.honda.com/2008/ruckus.aspx


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I like the 6kw motor myself. The 13" is just the motor I've been looking for. It would make the Ruckus pretty fast.


----------



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I like the 6kw motor myself. The 13" is just the motor I've been looking for. It would make the Ruckus pretty fast.


Well, I was thinking of a Hybrid, where the ICE would be assisted by the hub motor. 
I don't think there is enough battery space under the seat for a 6kw motor.


----------



## clintster7 (Jun 29, 2010)

any progress ? old links


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

You can buy a fully electric honda ruckus. It's called a Motorino xPD.










So yes, you can find hub motors that fit inside the front hub.


----------

